# DTG on burnout tank - help please!



## jenmount (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi, I am trying to print a black design (large block text) onto a Next Level burnout tank. The problem I'm running into is the ink bleeding quite a bit. I'm pretty new to DTG printing but I know that I'm taking a risk both with the cotton% and it being a burnout.
Any advice on what kind of pretreatment I should be using or setting? I've tried both printing it as "white" shirt with no white underbase (lots of bleeding) & printing it as a "colored" shirt with a white underbase. Having the white underbase is preventing it from bleeding but when I go to cure it the black fades a lot. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RS Farmah (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not sure what machine you have but try turning off the white base and do 2 colour coats or try on interlace mode. And make sure the black you are using in the artwork is C100% M100% Y100% K100%.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

It is going to be very difficult to get good results on a burnout. The nature of how burnout garments are manufactured goes against all the "rules" of DTG. I would put something between the front and back of the shirt while printing to keep the ink from bleeding through to the other side. Pretreating your shirt will help tremendously!


----------

